# Soda or pop?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I say "soda"


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I say soda as well. 

When I was a very little kid this woman asked me "Do you want a pop?" and I was like "huh? What is that?" lol.

I've heard it's a regional thing that usually determines if you say "soda" or "pop".


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Always pop.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Soda. Pop sounds so corny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I usually say soda but sometimes it's pop.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Neither. Soft drink.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

This region calls it pop, although I hate that so I say soda now.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

scooby said:


> Neither. Soft drink.


I do say soft drink sometimes too.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Soda I've heard "pop" is more common here but I've never seen proof thankfully.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I've only recently even heard of the term "pop" for what we Australians call "soft drink", lol.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

CravingBass said:


> Well, I've only recently even heard of the term "pop" for what we Australians call "soft drink", lol.


"Soft drink"? Lol. That sounds so proper. :b


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Soda


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Soda. 

I have only heard the word ''Pop'' as either a music genre(english) or family name in my country(different pronunciation).

By the way, isn't soda actually mineral water with CO2 in british english? I don't know what I am doing in this tread. :tiptoe


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

Pop all the way


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I call it soda but everyone else in western pa calls it pop, and they're very passionate about it


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

/thread


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

It causes me anxiety thinking about if I'm gonna say the same thing people around me say.
I usually prefer to be specific, say "Coke" or "Mountain Dew" or whatever.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I say "soda." 

It's interesting for me to think about regional things like this because I was mostly raised overseas. So I assume I get my preferences from my parents, but according to the map one of them should be a "pop" person and the other a "soda" person.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

fizzy drink /British comment

Some people say soft drink here too, but to me that's all non alcoholic drinks including like, fruit juice and stuff.



sad vlad said:


> Soda.
> 
> I have only heard the word ''Pop'' as either a music genre(english) or family name in my country(different pronunciation).
> 
> By the way, isn't soda actually *mineral water with CO2* in british english? I don't know what I am doing in this tread. :tiptoe


Fizzy water is called sparkling water (not sure if there are other words for it) but I think the OP is mainly talking about things like Coke and Pepsi and stuff which we call what I said before lol.

As far as I know Mineral water is water from a spring, but it can be 'still' as well as sparkling. Still meaning non carbonated.



arnie said:


> US map image
> 
> /thread


But what about all the non US folk? This is a very serious subject matter, and we must get ALL THE OPINIONS Arnie. :blank


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Sweetened carbonated beverage. :blank


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Always Pop which is the more common name where I'm from.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Soda. I almost never hear people call it pop. I actually didn't realize it was still something people said until I met this guy from Michigan.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Always pop!


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I call them all "Coke", whether it's Sprite, Pepsi, Mountain Dew, Dr. Pepper, etc. It's all coke.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Soda


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I say pop because I'm British.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> I call them all "Coke", whether it's Sprite, Pepsi, Mountain Dew, Dr. Pepper, etc. It's all coke.


Same here. I call it all coke.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Pop round here, if you asked for a soda you'd get tonic water/club soda.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

scooby said:


> Neither. Soft drink.


:yes


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

simply soda


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Pop because I'm Canadian.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Soda. I can't be friends with someone who says pop.

Just kidding. But I'll think you're weird.


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

softdrink, but usually i just say the actual name of the drink.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Neither. I'm not American. I call it whatever it actually is. Coke, Lemonade, Fanta, etc.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Don't Australians call drinks like Sprite or Mountain Dew "lemonade"? :con


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

How does it work calling everything "coke"..??

I mean if you need a drink and say I'll have a coke.. 
How do you know what you'll get??

Or am I missing something?????????


----------



## TaylorXXIII (Jul 20, 2014)

Coke


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> How does it work calling everything "coke"..??
> 
> I mean if you need a drink and say I'll have a coke..
> How do you know what you'll get??
> ...


When you ask for a coke. You get a coke.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I call it diabetes in a can.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Soda.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Pop, but I don't drink that sugary carbonated water anymore.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I would think the majority of Canadians say pop. I've never heard anyone say soda before


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I take my favorite gal down to the malt shop and we always order sodas.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Soda, though usually i just say the specific brand.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Most of the time I usually call it pop, but I do say soda once in a while.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I say soft drink too but mostly soda


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

We call it fizzy here in the UK so I dont say either of the options in the poll


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I use them both interchangeably


----------



## Uncertain (Aug 2, 2014)

Soda.
I want one right now.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

sorry man, it's pop


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Michigan

So obviously "pop"


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I say soft drink or pop.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

When I lived in northern US it was soda, where I am now it's pop, I generally say...."Soda Pop"


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

I've always said soda, I think a lot of people here say soda.. Hearing people say pop to me is weird, although I have nothing against it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> Don't Australians call drinks like Sprite or Mountain Dew "lemonade"? :con


Not usually, I find most including myself refer to the actual name of the drink if it's a brand name like than and then lemonade is usually labelled as such.

I generally say "soft drink" but 90% of the time I'll use the brand name of the drink I'm after.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted pop, but it's actually none of the above. I just refer to them as fizzy drinks x_x


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Soda


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

We say "soda" here.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

I say soda, but i like pop


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

No, it's magic healing elixir. Get it right!


----------

